# $150M Marijuana Garden Found in California



## POTUS (Aug 28, 2008)

$150M Marijuana Garden Found in California by Helicopter
Wednesday, August 27, 2008

HEMET, Calif.   A sheriff's helicopter patrol guided Riverside deputies to a $150 million marijuana garden in remote hills south of Hemet.

An encampment was first spotted in the trees Monday, then the helicopter crew noticed the pot growing in the hills around Sage, in the Red Mountain region east of Temecula.

Sheriff Sgt. Mark Sedgwick says the marijuana was in various stages of growth and a substantial amount of the pot was ready for distribution.

There are no arrests.


----------



## POTUS (Aug 28, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Sheriff Sgt. Mark Sedgwick says the marijuana was in various stages of growth and a substantial amount of the pot was ready for distribution.


The way it's worded, it makes it sound like it cured on the stalk with baggies on it already....HAHAHAHAHAA

The piggies idea of how MJ grows:

1. Some evil pot grower plants a million little pot plants.

2. It grows in his *Lab* until it's almost ready to sell on the street.

3. Little clear baggies suddenly appear around it in different weights.

4. The MJ finishes growing and cures inside it's own fully grown baggies.

5. The evil grower picks the baggies off the plant and sells them to the evil people who smoke pot.


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 28, 2008)

No arrests. Thats good

but i bet someone is really pissed right about now lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 28, 2008)

*Most if not all grows of that size in Cali are grown by illegals over here from Mexico trying to make a living. Don't get me wrong there are some dummies here in the states that go that big but not many.  *


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 28, 2008)

*I always thought it would be nice to have a football-field-sized grow, but then I knew I would have a storage problem, even as fast as I smoke it  :rofl:  :bong1:*


----------



## zipflip (Aug 28, 2008)

Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I always thought it would be nice to have a football-field-sized grow, but then I knew I would have a storage problem, even as fast as I smoke it :rofl: :bong1:*


 
that'd be a lot of watering and al;ot of jugs to carry lol  unless of course u have  a sort of irrigation setup.  
  i carry two five gallon jugs 14 mile every 3 days and that is hell now that my lil creek by my garden dried up.  bummer but hey i get a work out lol


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 28, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Most if not all grows of that size in Cali are grown by illegals over here from Mexico trying to make a living. Don't get me wrong there are some dummies here in the states that go that big but not many.  *


 
TBG,

In my opinion, that is what they want you to think. Yes outdoor gardens these big are usually tended/cared for by illegals. They live in the mountain and care for the garden. However, they "tend/care" for the garden. They get paid cents on the dollar to do this. If LEO catches the garden the mexican cartels are being the first ones to get blamed. LEO has been getting a bit smarter and i guess they have been getting more leads where they have realized that the cartels are not the only ones growing these sized ops... and started a more in-depth investigation... realizing in more than many cases... that the real people running the op are not illegals. There were several situations like this this year in CA.

I will try to find the article and post the link (with out the link, this idea is "IMHO", with the link posted though... it becomes someone else's HO  )

Just two cents


----------

